#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  exploring plp mind

## antoniocalado

is there any way i could know what a person is thinking at any given time?

using any kind of magic or any process? any books on the subject.
thx :Big Grin:

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

I don't know about reading minds, but I do know about reading souls.

Some of my study is in the creation and applications of the human soul, and from my experience, once you understand the human soul you can read people's traits, and reveal insecurities of the person's mind. Basically reading minds, but just not superficially. 

:P I probably didn't help, but that's just my 10 cents.

----------


## antoniocalado

that was awesome...i would like to know something more about that...could u provide me plz the material? plz plz any books or sites about that. thx a lot m8 u r helping me a lot since i came to this forum! :Big Grin:

----------

